# My Fluval Osaka 155 tank journal



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

August 27/2017, My tank,stand and all my equipment survived 2 moves unscaved, thanks Atlas van lines. Here's my tank and stand and my first picture to my journal:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

YAY!!!!

Now you can finally call it home buddy.


----------

